# AS Radiostar Generation Car Alarm



## namyenruoj

Hello guys,
I bought this AS Radiostar Generation Remote Start Two-Way LCD Car alar for my 1983 Toyota Celica Gt, manual transmission. I need wiring diagram for my car. is it possible? will it work even though my alarm unit is only good for automatic transmission. please give me some advice. thanks


----------



## lcurle

Constant 12V+ Black/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Black/Orange Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Blue/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Black Igniter or Diagnostic Connector 
Brake Switch Green/White Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin n/a Works with Dome Light 
Parking Lights Green Driver's Kick Panel 
Hood Pin n/a 
Factory Disarm n/a 
Door Trigger Red/White (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Blue/Black (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Blue (-)


----------



## namyenruoj

do you think i can use my remote start even though it's only good for automatic transmission.


----------



## lcurle

as long as you leave the car in veutral with the ebrake on, sure. If not your car will drive into whatever is infront of it.


----------



## namyenruoj

thanks i will let you know the out come


----------



## Raylo

OK, I'll say it.... You are nuts to put that system on a manual tranny car unless you add some sort of interlock that senses gear engagement or gear lever position. Some of the newer mainstream systems have this feature. If yours doesn't you are taking a big risk.


----------



## namyenruoj

so far my remote start doesn't work yet this will be the last thing i have to do. i'm still trying to find out exactly the green wire for my car so i can do the parking light flash. another thing also my emergency brake it takes (+) positive from the switch but the wire from my unit is a negative trigger. also my 1983 Toyota celica has the power lock system. i don't know how to hook up the blue /blk and green/blk from the unit.


----------



## jaggerwild

Are you certain the locks wires are power and not negative? So your saying the unit has negative out puts right?
If this is the case you will need two relays to invert the signal from a negative to a positive signal. Here's the link if you do not understand just ask,
http://www.the12volt.com/relays/page1.asp#n2p

Also you will have to bypass the clutch wire, to make it so the car will start even without the clutch engaged. Basically there is a switch on the clutch pedal that you will just put a jumper to bypass the two wires.


----------



## lcurle

just ground down the clutch wire if you ballzy enough


----------



## Raylo

Hey, Lee, you should also add something like this to the disclaimer about personal safety in your sig: "Not responsible for the safety of other vehicles, neighbors, small animals or homes and buildings near where you park your vehicle". =


----------



## namyenruoj

i'm still concern about my power lock. one of my door key cylinder has been damage that's why i need this power lock to work.
do you get some kind of voltage from the blue/blk and green/blk if you arm or disarm the unit. because i dont get any voltage at all. plus i need some advice, where to connect these wire from my power lock system in the car.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

You should get 12volts from the door lock / unlock wires when the alarm is doing those tasks. All other times, you should no get anything. 

I'm not sure what the green/blk wire does, from what one person wrote above, the blue/blk is with the door lock / unlock feature.

Also, if your car has it, which I wouldn't think so, but the pathfinder we have has a clutch by pass switch. I would think you could try the alarm in with that switch, which would leave everything in tack except when you use the remote start. I'm sure you can use a simple relay to do the same thing also.
I would still look into a safty switch so the remote start won't work while its in gear.


----------



## namyenruoj

i checked the voltage for that neutral switch when i was installing the alarm. there is no voltage at all. I believe it's good for A/T transmission. Thanks snoopdogie187, i know i should get some kind of voltage when i do those task but i don't and that makes me wonder. i think what i'll do is to check the wiring again. i will let you guys know.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

For the alarm, if it has a wire for the neutral switch, that wire might not be positive. It might be neutral so when it comes time to start the car, it can tell if the neutral switch is activated or not. 
The neutral switch itself I think will have a positive charge (in most cases) when it should be activated.


----------



## jaggerwild

namyenruoj said:


> i'm still concern about my power lock. one of my door key cylinder has been damage that's why i need this power lock to work.
> do you get some kind of voltage from the blue/blk and green/blk if you arm or disarm the unit. because i dont get any voltage at all. plus i need some advice, where to connect these wire from my power lock system in the car.


hey the lock, unlock wire will show a negative signal when you hit the door switch( this is why you do not see the signal with a grounded test light). So if you are looking for it to see if you have the correct one, you will need to also invert the test light(hook it to a positive source) to test for a negative signal.

The easy way to make the unit "only" work with a safety is to do something like this, on the remote start unit there should be a wire for the "hood pin". In effect if this wire is to see a negative signal while starting it will shut the unit down till the signal is removed. Now you could use something like a pin switch, and align it to the E-brake pedal so that IF the E-brake is on the pin switch is displaced so not to give a ground signal. But if the E-brake is NOT depressed then the pin switch will be extended to give a ground signal to the hood wire in effect stopping the auto from starting till the E-brake is depressed. 
I would some times use a car radio backing strap to make the pin switch work in the manner i just explained, I have done a lot of them if you do the work good and through then there will be no "what if" in your mind when you hit the start button on the remote.

Need more post back....


----------



## namyenruoj

i checked my unit again.the reason why i'm not getting any voltage from lock and unlock wires is because i forgot to tie-in one wire (-)neg from the unit itself. this neg wire is suppose to be for #87 of the relay. one less problem now. I tried the remote start with my transmission in neutral and this also works but when i press my brake pedal it does not shut down when there is on key in the ignition yet. also for my dome light wire (-) neg. i hooked this wire also to my door switch but after i did my interior light came on for a bit and never stayed on. so i disconnected the wire again my interior light stays on when the door is opened. i also notice when i dis arm the unit, metered the dome lite wire by itself i get 12 volts but if i tied this in to my door switch i get no voltage. could it be my grounding is not properly mounted.i will do some research.


----------



## jaggerwild

Cool Namy, 
I know we have a language problem.......

If the auto still runs after you hit the break pedal then you do NOT have the correct wire or the wire is not give you what the remote starter needs to see IE positive signal. There are usually four wires or so that come from the break pedal switch, you may have to try many or all of them. Fastest way to know is try disconnecting the remote wire from the break swtich wire, then while the auto is remote started give the remote wire a positive signal to see if it works then go from there.
I never hook up the dome light supervision for this very reason usually it needs to be diode isolated so it works without back feeding the system.


----------



## eville

I have this remote starer and it was working fine till this morning , now it doesn't respond at all and the led is lite dimly can some one help me reset it , no valet mode or contac with remotes ,please help


----------



## jaggerwild

Check the ground wire, when it doesn't have a good contact it will do wired things(black wire).

Also please start another thread to lesson the confusion.


----------



## doommckay

Just hooked up basic alarm for now no starter no flashers just basic shock sensor... Every time I unlock my car in about 30 seconds without having to touch the remote please help we prevent that from happening


----------

